# Need help with removing paint



## Vish (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi!

I got two HO carriages from a charity shop close to home. One of them (Hornby) has a pretty bad paint job. I bought it in hope that I can get the yellow paint off. 










Now, i'm new to this and need you guys to share your wisdom..How take the paint off and give it a normal life again?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Vish,

Do you plan to disassemble it first? I.e., remove frame, trucks, shell, etc.?

What's the shell made out of ... plastic? metal?

If metal (and if you can isolate the shell), a spray-bath in a bag (or throw-away tin tray) of Easy Off oven cleaner left to soak for a few hours should strip the paint. Then, a buff with a Dremel wire brush wheel. Primer. Paint.

If plastic, I'll defer to others here ... some guys use brake fluid (???) or brake cleaner (???). But again, be careful with plastic. See:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=2230

and

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=3732

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Vish (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks TJ.. Sorry I didn't mention details of the model. It's made of plastic. I can disassemble it to get the frame alone. The base (plastic color) is red over which the yellow strip has been painted. I want the yellow to be removed. I was wondering if I can use some thinner and rub it off. I'm not sure if that will work though..


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

Ditto what TJ said about oven cleaner(watch out for pitting if left on too long) and for plastics I usually get the shell in a hot water bath(without melting your shell) then remove it to a bag with Testors paint or airbrush thinner and let set for 2-3 hours. Repeat this process from hot bath to thinner(save it even with old paint in it) and gently scrub off the paint with a small bottle brush. Enamels are the real test and do watch the reaction to certain plastics. Oh always do this in a well ventilated space...we don't want damaged brain cells!


----------



## Vish (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks Mac! I'll try it out this weekend. I'll put up the picture it after the facelift  If you have any other tips, keep em posted. Will serve useful for others too!


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I would test any chemical used to strip the paint on a small hard to see spot on the inside of the car first. Just to make sure it is safe.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

Southern said:


> I would test any chemical used to strip the paint on a small hard to see spot on the inside of the car first. Just to make sure it is safe.


yep. some plastics react (soften) to brake fluid, some to pinesol (which is another solution to deep your car into). i'm not platstics chemist and can't explain further. with that there are some paints that polimerize (much like epoxy) and cannot be dissolved later - flakes removed by brushing


----------



## ALCOS4EVER (Jun 30, 2009)

Brake fluid or PineSol may work. There are also some products you can get from your hobby shop too. I can't remember their names. DO NOT USE "BRAKE CLEANER" ON PLASTIC!!! It is a solvent and will melt the plastic. Make sure to clean the part well in dish detergent and water and allow to dry overnight before repainting to remove all traces of stripper, "Dawn" works great. Good luck.


----------



## andersley (Oct 24, 2010)

There are several strippers made specially for plastic models. One is Chamelion: http://www.chameleonproductsonline.com/
This is one I use regularly with good results. 

Another I have used in the past is: http://www.emodels.co.uk/plastic-kits/product_info.php?products_id=17270
This also worked well.

Good luck!


----------



## Vish (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks guys. I'll try to get the solvents Andersley mentioned. Hope the work..I should get it removed this weekend. Will post the 'After' pic for you guys to see my workmanship


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

I use Easy Off for everything. Never had a problem


----------



## Smokestack Lightning (Oct 31, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> Vish,
> 
> Do you plan to disassemble it first? I.e., remove frame, trucks, shell, etc.?
> 
> ...


+1 on oven cleaner on metal:thumbsup:


----------



## Felginator (Oct 20, 2010)

I've used Castrol Super Clean to strip paint from ABS remote control car bodies, never damaged the plastics at all.


----------

